# Aster Berkshire upgrade



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished installing a new 6mm axle pump, replacing the original 5mm pump. The original housing was reused and reamed for a new 6mm pump ram. Testing tomorrow!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff

Good to hear from you. Awaiting the results.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I'll report results tomorrow. Weather looking pretty nice.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, why would you need to upgrade an Aster. I though those things were 'perfect' from the factory. lol


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Here we go. Hehe. Happy Father's day.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, It was 100% from the factory, now it's 110% hehe Jeremiah, could fathers day get any better then running trains? 

Ok here is the report: 

The stock by-pass is able to bypass enough water to allow the boiler level to go down under any load and speed conditions I tried, everything including running "light" & fast maximizing water feed. 

I also ran the water level down to below the bottom of the glass, closed the bypass and after 1200' at a scale 50-55mph it was priming (pushing water out the stack) This was with 14 passenger cars in tow. 

I then repeated this but at a much slower speed of 20 to 30 mph, ( it's a little harder to maintain a constant speed at that pace) It took a bit longer about 1500 to 1750 ft (lost count on the laps but it is 250ft per lap) but it was priming again. 

It was easy to maintain a full boiler at any speed including a 10-15mph run for almost a full fuel load (Paint dries faster!). At no time did I completely close the bypass to maintain the water level, that was only done to see how long it would take to refill a nearly empty boiler. 

Need to renew the 1st class membership so I can post pics again, but in this case it looks the same as stock, hard to see the increase in ram size unless they are laid side by side. 

A few differences are closer tolerance between the ram and housing. The O rings have a smaller cross section and will be less prone to leaking, and the ram less prone to "rocking" in the bore. 

This pump upgrade re-uses the original pump housing and original plumbing and hardware.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting - my first thought was how can a 1mm increase in diameter produce such good results but this translates to a 44% increase in volume which is a pretty big upgrade. I love the Berkshire for its pulling power and controlability but have always struggled with the axle pump.

For the less mechanically adept among us, is this an opportunity for the forum sponsor to supply an upgrade.

Robert


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 17 Jun 2013 09:34 AM 
Interesting - my first thought was how can a 1mm increase in diameter produce such good results but this translates to a 44% increase in volume which is a pretty big upgrade. I love the Berkshire for its pulling power and controlability but have always struggled with the axle pump.

For the less mechanically adept among us, is this an opportunity for the forum sponsor to supply an upgrade.

Robert 

Robert

Any time a Berkshire is in for service we have informed the client that upgrade is available as Aster offered a similar unit change. Not sure of the difference between the Aster order and Jeff's unit both 6 MM as I recall. Also, Dick Abbott


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I already installed an update from Aster but I think I remember it as just a 5mm ram with tighter tolerance. I certainly don't remember changing the body of the pump.

Robert


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I put one of the Dick Abbott's water pumps in and its almost too much, which is great. 

I have full control on how much water needs to go in or not, and running the bypass about 1/2 way across keeps the boiler up the entire time.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

This upgrade is $125.00 plus you pump.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, Aster did not offer a 6mm pump only a 5mm, that is the reason for this project, The Berkshire just needs a larger pump. You reuse all the hardware, we just refit your Aster pump housing with a 6mm ram & new O rings. NO new plumbing required.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 17 Jun 2013 04:31 PM 
Charles, Aster did not offer a 6mm pump only a 5mm, that is the reason for this project, The Berkshire just needs a larger pump. You reuse all the hardware, we just refit your Aster pump housing with a 6mm ram & new O rings. NO new plumbing required. 
Jeff

As we get Berks for the forth coming coal firing that will be offered as part of the retrofit. We will let you know about upgrades as jobs come in. Thanks


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 17 Jun 2013 06:21 PM 
Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 17 Jun 2013 04:31 PM 
Charles, Aster did not offer a 6mm pump only a 5mm, that is the reason for this project, The Berkshire just needs a larger pump. You reuse all the hardware, we just refit your Aster pump housing with a 6mm ram & new O rings. NO new plumbing required. 
Jeff

As we get Berks for the forth coming coal firing that will be offered as part of the retrofit. We will let you know about upgrades as jobs come in. Thanks 




*Coal fired Berk, that will be something to see.*


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried to get another run with the Berkshire (much more enjoyable with a good axle pump) but mother nature would not co-operate)


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 23 Jun 2013 03:19 PM 
Tried to get another run with the Berkshire (much more enjoyable with a good axle pump) but mother nature would not co-operate) 
Wish mother nature would not cooperate here Jeff. We need the rain.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a request for an upgrade on the Mikado pump. I pulled mine off the engine today. I think it could be done by just shortening the ram and adding a 2nd O ring groove. I'll report back with results after testing.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Heading up to PLS tomorrow for this weekends meet. I will have one Berkshire pump ready to go if anyone is interested.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeff, sure makes a difference when your axle pump works so well. It was a pleasure to watch at PLS, especially with that long string of gondolas! 


I'll be sending the housing for my Mikado's pump. 


Best regards, 


Will


----------

